# Water off Maadi Degla and New Maadi



## mogg (Mar 5, 2011)

"We have heard that water will be cut off in Maadi from 8pm tonight until 8am tomorrow morning in the areas of Maadi Degla and New Maadi. Our staff called the water company and confirmed this.

Be sure to have drinking water on hand, and prepare buckets of water for flushing toilets."

this was emailed to all Ace members you have been warned


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

mogg said:


> "We have heard that water will be cut off in Maadi from 8pm tonight until 8am tomorrow morning in the areas of Maadi Degla and New Maadi. Our staff called the water company and confirmed this.
> 
> Be sure to have drinking water on hand, and prepare buckets of water for flushing toilets."
> 
> this was emailed to all Ace members you have been warned


Thank you for distributing this information - I got the message at 4pm today from another source and was just about to publish it myself. i wonder if it will extend to my area of Maadi?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

It has been on the news.. they are saying the water pressure will be down,and or off, the new pipes for the pumping station in Katayma are being installed ... or something.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Same story we were told in Rehab


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for warning, filled up a bathtub just in case!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

lots of tweets coming about electricity gone off in Maadi. 
also tweets about petrol stations in Maadi have g one dry.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I was out walking this evening and passed 5 petrol stations... huge queues


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yes, no power in some spots of maadi sarayat


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Yes, no power in some spots of maadi sarayat


and fuel shortages every where err wonder why :confused2::confused2: coincidence :eyebrows::eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> and fuel shortages every where err wonder why :confused2::confused2: coincidence :eyebrows::eyebrows:


You reckon..


----------

